# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Flamuri shqiptar valvitet në hënë që nga shkurti i 1971

## Henri Anderson

Sipas televizionit Top Channel 
Ndersa NASA vazhdon te jete e trondituar nga aksidenti tragjik me anijen kozmike Columbia, nga arkivat e muzeumeve shqiptare vejn nje lajm krejt i vecante. Nje kozmonaut shqiptaro-amerikan, I cili ka shkuar ne hene ne vitin 1971 me anijen kozmike Apollo 14, ka ngulur atje edhe nje flamur shqiptar.

----------


## Henri Anderson

Per me shume mbi Apollo 14 mund te lexoni duke klikkuar me poshte.
http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/planetary...llo14info.html

----------


## Henri Anderson

Ekuipazhi i Apollo 14 perbehej nga 3 persona. Ata ishin:
Alan B. Shepard, Jr., commander
Stuart A. Roosa, command module pilot
Edgar D. Mitchell, lunar module pilot
Nga keta te tre vetem dy kane zbritur ne siperfaqen e Henes. Alan B. Shepard Jr. dhe Edgar D. Mitchell, ndersa Stuart A. Roosa ka qendruar ne anije.
Pasi bera disa kerkime ne internet Edgar D. Mitchell e eliminova plotesisht pasi biografia e tij tregonte se ishte 100% Amerikan. E vetmja mundesi qe lajmi te jete i vertete eshte qe me origjine Shqiptare te jete Alan B. Shepard Jr. Ne biografine e tij thuhet se ka lindur ne US dhe trashegon emrin e mamase. Ndersa babai i quhet Kol. Pra ky mbetet mundesia e vetme duke u nisur nga emri i babait por edhe nga tiparet e fytyres ai duhet te jete mundesia e vetme.

----------


## Henri Anderson

Tamam tipare Shqiptari

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Po atehere edhe Xheri Seinfield do te duhej te ishte shqiptare,nese nisemi nga keto tipare......
E sa i perket fjales "valvitet" mu kjo valvitje i ka shtyar disa te mendojne se amerikanet kurre nuk kane qene ne Hene.I referohem nje dokumentari amerikan me titull "DId we land on the Moon",natyrisht se une jam i bindur se ata ishin ne Hene.

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

E pabesueshme, e mrekullueshme ne te njejten kohe. Sa te verteta jane keto zera pak rendesi ka.  Ajo qe eshte per tu lavderuar eshte fakti qe keto tema sillen ne forum, ne shenje nderimi per Shqiptaret , ndryshe nga disa artikuj te tjere qe s'jellin zerat percares Franceze.

te fala,
vajze_mistrece

----------


## drini_në_TR

Mendoj njëlloj si ju Vajzë Mistrece (lol duket sikur po të shaj... :-). Është i rëndësishëm fakti dhe shumë për të qënë krenar që flamuri dhe simboli jonë ka qënë një nga të parët në Hënë. Kjo tregon sa na do Zoti ne bijtë e tij. Unë besoj në karizëm (s'di tamam sesi thuhet në shqip), dhe se baballarët tanë të hershëm e kanë pas nderuar shumë Zotin. Prandoj edhe ne sot quhemi shqiptar sepse shqipja ishte lajmëtarja e Zotit. Gjithësesi, të mos dalë shumë nga tema, gëzohem më së shumti nga ky lajm.
Me shumë Nderime dhe Respekt
drini.

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *Mendoj njëlloj si ju Vajzë Mistrece (lol duket sikur po të shaj... :-). Është i rëndësishëm fakti dhe shumë për të qënë krenar që flamuri dhe simboli jonë ka qënë një nga të parët në Hënë. Kjo tregon sa na do Zoti ne bijtë e tij. Unë besoj në karizëm (s'di tamam sesi thuhet në shqip), dhe se baballarët tanë të hershëm e kanë pas nderuar shumë Zotin. Prandoj edhe ne sot quhemi shqiptar sepse shqipja ishte lajmëtarja e Zotit. Gjithësesi, të mos dalë shumë nga tema, gëzohem më së shumti nga ky lajm.
> Me shumë Nderime dhe Respekt
> drini.*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hahahahahahahahaha.....................
sa te beni per te qeshur. Dreqi vet jeni. Oops, me shpetoi, desha te thoja Zoti vet jeni. Pas zbavitjes qe me sjellin shkrimet e juaja me lindin disa pyetje qe do kisha qejf ti ndaja edhe me ju.

Desha  t´ju pyesja nqs se ky fakt eshte i vertete (sepse zoti na ruajt me keta "historiane" e "shkencetare" qe kemi), cfare rendesie ka kjo per ne dhe sa i mrekullueshem eshte ky fakt per ne shqiptaret? 
Kush e ka pare flamurin shqiptar te valevitet ne hene?
A mos po duam t´i mbushim mendjen vetes dhe botes qe pa ne shqiptaret asgje ne kete bote nuk do te ekzistonte?
A  mos jemi ne shqiptaret me te vertete disa megallomane, naive e nacionalista te pasherueshem qe per te kenaqur ndjenjat e "krenarise atdhetare" harrojme disa te verteta te dhimbshme dhe u meshojme disa gjerave te vogla pipi faks. P.sh perse heshtim kur Shqiperia ze nje vend permanent ne listat e vendeve me potencial terrorist. Perse heshtim per faktin qe fjalet Shqiperi e Shqipetare ne Europe  po zevendesojne fjalen kriminel e mafioz? 
Pyetja qe me mundon me shume eshte:
Nqs ky fakt eshte kaq i mrekullueshem per ne, perse e marrim vesh pas 32 vjeteve dhe dy vjet pas botimit ne ATSH? Apo jane prape "forcat e erreta serbe e greke" qe na e fshehen kete fakt te mrekullueshem? Dhe se fundi, gjithmone pas llogjikes suaj, zoti qe i do kaq shume shqiptaret, perse nuk i ndihmoi ata qe te njihnin nje fakt te mrekullueshem si ky qe ishte fshehur nga "forcat e erreta serbe e greke" ne Muzeun Kombetar Shqiptar.

Jam i sigurte qe qe sot e tutje do shurdhoni veshet e kujtdo qe keni prane duke ua mbushur mendjen qe flamuri shqiptar valevitet qe prej 32 vjetesh ne Hene dhe eshte populli me mik i amerikaneve. Dhe kur t´ju thone me buzeqeshje se nuk e dinin qe flamuri shqiptar valevitet ne Hene dhe Shqiperine e njohin nga trazirat, nga luftat dhe nga "Wag the dog", ju do u hidheni ne gryke dhe mes sterkalash peshtyme do u shpjegoni se jane te huajt ata qe e kane fajin qe shqiptaret shesin droge, vjedhin, shesin njerez dhe jane pirate si ne mesjete dhe kete gje nuk e ndryshon as Zoti qe i don kaq shume shqiptaret

Paci fat dhe Zoti bekofte Ameriken dhe Shqiperine

----------


## huggos

Ketu gjendet edhe nje photo:

http://www.londonprintstudio.org.uk/...shkololli.html


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ornament

Ajo foto len te dyshohet, per me teper duket me shume si "krijim artistik" duke gjykuar tek fotot e tjera gjithashtu, se sa foto e marre ne Hene, kjo e perligj ne nje mase montazhin e kryer.

Ne hene nuk mund te kete "valavitje" si ne toke, ngaqe nuk vepron e njejta force graviteti.

Pra mendoj qe foto s'ka asnje LIDHJE me realitetin. S'besoj qe ai astronauti qe megjithese ekziston mundesia te jete me origjine shqiptare, te kete pas guximin ose deshiren te ngule ne hene, flamurin tone, per me teper ne ate kohe ai flamur perfaqesonte nje bllok ushtarak, te ndryshem nga ai i SHBA.

----------


## Emigranti

*

In a seemingly more lighthearted piece of work; Albanian Flag on the Moon, Shkololli shows a high degree of irony towards the precarious and indefinite status of his homeland. This is a Kosova which is caught between nationalist claims and international perplexity; a situation which pushes the artist into creating a humourous, almost absurd intervention. He has placed the Albanian Flag on the Moon. Through a simple digital process, Shkololli has challenged two entire (mis-) perceptions of the Kosovan peoples quest for a national identity. Indeed, what better event could happen than for some kind of alien to conquer the Moon and challenge those hermetic minds that are trapped in what seems to be an eternal historical paradox.
*

Ky eshte teksti qe shpiegon qarte se si ka arritur flamuri shqiptar ne Hene. Teksti eshte shkeputur nga Web site qe ka rekomanduar huggos me siper. Qarte fare fotoja eshte montazh!

Ornamenti, me fal po sa per saktesi: Eshte e vertete qe flamuri ne Hene nuk mund te valevitet, por jo per ate arsye qe thua ti. Flamuri nuk valevitet sepse ne Hene nuk ka atmosfere (dmth ajer), per pasoje nuk mund te fryje erë, pra flamuri nuk mund te valevitet.

----------


## huggos

Sidoqofte jam i bindur se gjithe kjo histori behet me qellimin e mire, per rritjen e krenarise kombetare. Jane te shumte shqiptaret qe te larguar prej vitesh nga shqiperia, e kane bere emer ne shkence e politike, por perseri kjo nuk karakterizon dot asgje. 

Me shume sesa te punojme e jetojme per vendlindjen tone, kemi deshire te largohemi e te njehsohemi me te huajt. Kjo eshte historia jone pak a shume.. (pls nuk dua replike per kete..).

Megjithate persa i perket temes, gjyshi i kusheririt tim te dyte, i cili ka edhe emrin e tij, ishte astronaut shume i degjuar ne kohen e tij. Madje disa here ka prezantuar vetveten e tij me termin "shqiptar kokforte e ambicioz".. por perseri kjo nuk do te thote asgje. Fundi i fundit te gjithe nje komb jemi (nga adami dhe eva).. e me shume rendesi ka, te mesojme te sillemi e te bashkejetojme me kedo qe fati na ka lidhur. Sepse duam s'duam, me te shumta jane gjerat qe na bashkojne sesa ato qe na ndajne. Dhe ky duhet te ishte thelbi i ceshtjes...


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

P.S. Ornament, flm per te gjithe komentet e tua.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pedro ke shumë të drejtë për çfarë the më sipër. Desha që të mos të iluzjonoheshe nga optimizmi im për sa i përket Shqiptarëve në përgjithësi. Zoti i ka dashë shqiptarët, vet nga fakti që kultura dhe gjuha e tyre akoma jeton sot e kësaj dite dhe nuk është asimiluar nga grekët, sllavët, apo italianët. Janë shqiptarët që e mohojnë Zotin i nderuar Pedro (them në përgjithësi, je me të keq). Jemi ne që kemi bërë gabime shekullure dhe që akoma i bëjmë: PARAGJYKOJMË, AKUZOJMË, DHE SHPIFIMIT NJËRI-TJETRIN. Në vënd të jemi më të bashkuar, ti japim më shumë rëndësi të vërtetës dhe drejtësisë ne dyshojmë njëri-tjetrin. Prandaj shumë shqiptarë i janë futur industrisë së drogës sepse në tokën e tyre nuk ka drejtësi që të të mbroj dhe që të jesh vërtetë njeri i drejtë. Ne e kemi më thjeshtë të kundërshtojmë njëri-tjetrin Pedro sesa po të mos të më besosh të shkosh dhe të analizosh vet të vërtetën. Unë e mora për të vërtetë këtë lajm sepse drejtuesi i stafit të Apollo 11 ishte me të vërtetë me origjinë shqiptare. Dhe të përdorësh simbolin shqiptar nuk është turp. Është më keq të jesh hipokrit dhe të mohosh origjinën i çfarë do lloji të jetë. Unë po mundohem që gjithashtu të bëj ndonjë ndryshim për më mirë, dhe të mos akuzoj ose të paragjykoj. Ne kemi emër të keq zoti Pedro sepse s'dimë të respektojmë njëri-tjetrin ashtu siç duhet. Mos harro se Turkët erdhën në Shqipëri prej Shqiptarëve që të mundnin Shqiptarët. Pra po të dish më shumë nga kultura jote mund të dish edhe më shumë nga vetvetje. Të lutem mos më keqkupto nga mynyra sesi flas, por për të shpjeguar pikpamjen time më duhet të flas kështu. S'kam gjë për keq Pedro. Thjeshtë të lutem mos më paragjyko sepse shkrimi që gjen në këtë forum është shumë sipërfaqsor në krahasim me mëndjen e atyre që e shkruajnë.
Shumë Nderime
drini.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

se shpejti flamuri yne do te valvitet edhe ne Mars se ai roboti atje eshte me prejardhje Shqiptare.....haha,
Ari

----------


## Dita

Meqe u fol per misionin Apollo 14 dhe Henri Anderson foli per Alan B. Shepard, pak informacion me shume.

Ne faqen nasa.gov mund te gjendet informacion i zgjeruar mbi Alan B. Shepard. Nuk e di, se nga e ka gjetur Henri Anderson emrin e babait KOL, sepse mua me doli qe ky ishte Alan B. Shepard dhe djali ishte vetem JUNIOR i te jatit.

Po sipas faqes ne fjale, mesova se ky ishte astronauti i pare amerikan qe udhetoi ne hapesire.


Per Biografine e tij mund te klikoni ketu:


*KETU*




Ndersa per Apollo 14 gjeta nje faqe po brenda nasa.gov ku mund te shikoni te gjitha fotografite e bera para dhe gjate misionit ne hene, te shoqeruara edhe me tekste shpjeguese.


Per me teper klikoni:

*KETU*





Nga faqja me fotografite, Astronauti Alan B. Shepard, por jo me flamurin shqiptar ne dore.









Shume interesante ajo qe ka shkruar huggos ne postimin e fundit te vet mbi gjyshin e kusheririt te dyte. 
*Huggos,* po me shume a mundesh te tregosh rreth tij, nje biografi te shkurter?




P.S. Kjo teme eshte per forumin e shkences, tek ceshtja kombetare nuk besoj se eshte vendi i pershtatshem.

----------


## Henri Anderson

.

----------


## Albo

U valvit flamuri shqiptar ne hene apo jo, eshte dicka e parendesishme. Ajo qe eshte e rendesishme eshte qe ai qe shkeli i pari ne hene, kish gjak shqiptari.

Duhet te ndiheni krenare per kete, nje komb i vogel, me arritje te medha ne te gjitha fushat.

----------


## iliria e para

E kundrta nga kjo do ju tregoj se si vepruan dy serbrt qe u shoqeruan ne anien ruse SPUTNIK per nr hene.
Po sa mberrine  ne hene nxirr njeri revolen dhe i thot tjetrit:
-"Vella me duhet me te vra dhe te varrosim ketu".
-"E pse?!" 
-´"Thjeshte, atu ku ka edhe nje varr serbi do te jet toke e jona, per kete me duhet me te sakrificue".

----------


## angeldust

Mo po e ka nxjerre flamurin shqiptar apo jo? Po patjeter qe Amerikanet do ta mbajne fshehur ate fakt, se s'do thone qe ishte shqiptar, patjeter do thone qe ishte Amerikan.

Apo luajne me ne autoritetet shqiptare? Henri Anderson, ku e gjete qe emri i babait te tij ishte KOL? Apo ja ke fut kot dhe ti plako?

----------


## Orku

Te gjitheve sa jeni ne forum dua t'iu them dicka me pergjegjeis te plote .

1- Flamuri shqiptar eshte valvitur ne HENE

2- Njeri nga astronautet qe kane zbritur nga anija ka pasur gjak shqiptar.

Ne vitin 96 e veja e astronautit ne fjale(Alan.B Shephard) erdhi ne Shqiperi dhe per nder te saj Berisha organizoi nje koktej.
Ajo erdhi pikerisht per te nderuar orgjinen e te shoqit. Dhe nder te tjera solli dhe nje flamur te vogel shqiptar, historia e te cilit eshte si me poshte.  

Kur Amerikanet shkelen ne hene duke qene se donin ta paraqisnin kete zbritje si nje arritje jovetem te tyren por te mbare njerezimit kishin pregatitur nje varg flamuresh te vegjel te shteteve me te rendesishme ku sigurisht Shqiperia nuk futej.

Ishte pikerisht astronauti ne fjale qe gjeti nje flamur te vogel shqiptar dhe e vuri perkrah flamujve te tjere te cilet qendruan disa dite ne siperfaqen e henes dhe pastaj u moren serish me vete.

Kjo eshte e VERTETE !!!!

Fakti qe flamuri u valvit ne hene eshte dicka e mrekullueshme por me mahnites eshte fakti qe nje njeri i lindur ne amerike kujtohet per gjakun e tij edhe ne HENE. Ky eshte shqiptar i VERTETE.

----------

